# electronic scrap



## elbekasan (Feb 20, 2021)

I have 2 tons of mobile phones and about half a ton of laptops. I am writing to turkey.


----------



## Oneman68 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi,
What do you want to do?


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 15, 2021)

I think he was just bragging.


----------



## Martijn (Mar 15, 2021)

Most of Europe's e-waste is shipped out. No profit to be made with our wages. 
Why? Jealous? :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------

